# Al Bal -- Ballistics Calculator



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

I have used this program to compute ballistics for my air rifles, my handloads, and for slingshots. It is quite versatile, very accurate, and free.

If you have a chrony you can compute the BC (drag coefficient) of your ammo by taking measurements of it's velocity at two different distances and inputting that to the program. I've found that the "GS" coefficient as defaulted in the program works quite well for most projectiles if you don't have a chrony.

Highly recommended. The file is attached but the source of the file is:
http://www.ajbinc.net/cgi-bin/cd.cgi?Al_Bal_Ballistics_Calculator.zip


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

I really shouldn't talk to myself... but here is a link to a list of many other ballistics resources which might interest someone:
http://www.jbmballistics.com/ballistics/software/software.shtml


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the links. I will check them out.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

